# Permanente Störgeräusche (Zirpen) im Sound



## SkullHunterTV (19. November 2010)

Guten Morgen / Tag / Abend

Mein Problem besteht darin, das ich ein PERMANENTES leises (sofern man den Sound des "Front Channel" lauter dreht auch lauteren Piepsens / Zirpens / Quietschens (man darf sich was aussuchen) vernehme.

Sowohl aus meinem PC (extrem leise, normales Kondensatoren zeug halt) das stört mich NICHT, da ich ein Headset nutze, nur habe ich diese Geräusche auch über den direkten Sound... Öffne ich ein Fenster zb. in Windows oder im Firefox stocken die Geräusche etwas.
Die Störgeräusche werden auch bei Audio / Video Aufnahmen mitaufgenommen, was extrem störend ist, da ich semi,-professionell einen Youtube Account betreibe. 

Der Einbau VERSCHIEDENSTER Soundkarten hat wenig / nicht geholfen. Im Internet ist dazu kaum etwas vernünftiges zu finden, und bevor ich mich an einen kostenpflichtigen Berater wende frage ich die gute alte (junge) Community!

Laut meiner Erkentnisse entstehen diese Geräusche durch Spannungsindeverenzen innerhalb des Systems, nun ist die Frage ob es eine Karte gibt die vlt. gerade DIESE herausfiltert ? - Was man machen kann etc.

Ich hoffe auf Antwort.

Mein Computer: Ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt, leider darf ich es nicht direkt hier verlinken da ich zuwenig Posts habe, DER LINK IST DENNOCH CLEAN.

M.f.G.
SkullHunter (TV)


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2010)

Hab dasselbe (aber zum Glück nur bei den Frontaudio-Anschlüssen), kann dir aber leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Bei mir ist das schon seit 2 Jahren so und ich habe auch nichts dazu gefunden.

Ich nehme mal an, es hat mir irgendwelcher Strahlung zu tun, eventuell auch mit den Festplatten/CPU/Gehäuseintereferenzen?, da bei mir genau gleich das Geräusch "lauter" wird, wenn der PC arbeitet und man bspw. den Browser startet. Es könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Kabel zum Front-audio schlecht abgeschirmt sind (das Geräusch tritt sogar auf, wenn ich am Front-USB ein USB-Headset anstecke). Von Soundkarte ausbauen, über Kabel im Innenraum anders verlegen usw. habe ich alles versucht, das Problem gab es trotzdem immer.

In meinem Fall war es einfach die Sache zu beheben (einfach Audio hinten anstecken), aber weiterhelfen kann ich dir leider nicht. Theoretisch müsste eine hochwertige Soundkarte die entsprechend gut abgeschirmt ist Abhilfe verschaffen, aber selbst habe ich das nie versucht, weil es bei mir eben eine einfache Lösung gab.


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. November 2010)

Habe das auch. Imemr solches Kratzen oder wie man das nennen soll.
Außerdem wird lauter wenn der Pc lädt.

Nur bei meinem alten Headset so (vorne eingeseckt) und bei meinen Boxen nicht (hinten eingesteckt).

Habs gerade hinten eingesteckt seitdem habe ich keine Kratzer mehr :/


----------



## tastenbenutzer (19. November 2010)

Hallo,

wenn die Geräusche sich ändern bei Bewegung der Maus etc, hört sich das sehr nach einen offnene Eingang an der Sounkarte an. Also wo nichts angschlossen ist und Verstärkung an ist. 

Also mal probieren alle Eingänge zu muten.



Gruß


----------



## Sadorkan (21. November 2010)

is bei mir auch nur am front-/Kopphörer-ausgang. wenn ich dann mal bisi am Kabel/Klinkenstecker wackele iset weg.
liegt m.E. an einer zu kleinen Auflageflächer zwischen Stecker und Buchse!
is n uhralter Hut in der HiFi-/Audio-branche^^


----------



## Sadorkan (21. November 2010)

wenn du allerdings ganz sicher bist dasset nicht an der Steckverbindung liegt, kann es auch durch andere Störungen verursacht werden, wie schlecht/garnicht abgeschirmtes Kabel, offenes Gehäuse uvm.
bei mir klingen die Lautsprecher dumpf wenn ich den Lautstärkeregler aufm Desktop (Symbol in der Taskleiste) über 80% aufdrehe. das schlägt ganz plötzlich um. da ich aber die lautstärke auch in der Anwendung oder an den Aktivboxen selbst regeln kann, stört mich das nicht wirklich.
als Ursache vermute ich mal mangelhaften Soundchip der zuviel Gleichspannung rauslässt, so dass der Verstärker in den Boxen ab nem Schwellwert "umkippt".
das liesse sich mit nem Kondensator in Serie geschaltet eliminieren....


----------

